#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Boracay

## omgim

Some Boracay photos over the past 15 years. The place is much more commercialized now. That is not necessarily a good thing.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Nice. Doesn't look like that anymore. First time I went there was in 1990, remember cooking crabs and fish we had caught over a cook fire on a deserted beach. No more.

----------


## omgim



----------


## omgim



----------


## omgim



----------


## Bangyai

> The place is much more commercialized now. That is not necessarily a good thing.


Is it ever ?  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

Never been to the Philippines but that beach place looks exactly the same as any in Thailand.

Would that be fair or am I missing something.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Fair. Like much of Thailand, beautiful years ago, and mostly trashed now. At least the ones that are tourist-accessible.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Never been to the Philippines but that beach place looks exactly the same as any in Thailand.
> 
> Would that be fair or am I missing something.


No. The food is absolutely fucking dire.

And the women are all god botherers.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes, figured as much and maybe that's why I've never actually been there but have thought about going many times.

Besides that, I'm not big on countries where they need fokers with guns guarding everything.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sorry Terry, I was just addressing the beaches question, not religion, cuisine or general ambiance.

----------


## WujouMao

Thanks, but no thanks. I'll stick with Malapascua Island.

----------


## happynz

> Malapascua


Bad Easter Island?  hmmm...

----------


## the dogcatcher

Who cares about the food and the beaches.
What are the whores like?

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> Malapascua
> 
> 
> Bad Easter Island?  hmmm...


Excuse me? can you explain your joke please.

----------


## bobo746

> What are the whores like?


They can suck the chrome of a cadillac's bumper bar.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Who cares about the food and the beaches.
> What are the whores like?


Whorish.

----------


## crocman

White beach is constantly voted into "the top ten beaches" every year. As for Boracays' other beaches, bulabog puka,diniwid or any others, they are definitely superior to anything Thailand has.

----------


## roadking96cube

Had a blast for 3 weeks on Boracay with a little Phill girl I met on the net.I'd post some photos but dont know how.She had the sweetest ass on legs

----------


## dtalok

did you see the baskets of huge lobster, the squid, the shrimp? How bad of a cook would you have to be to mess that up.

----------


## Up2U

> Originally Posted by happynz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by WujouMao
> ...


Translation of 'mala pasqua' ino English.

----------


## Ceburat1

Lived in Cebu for a little over 9 years.  Never went nor had a desire to go to Boracay. I am not much on tourist traps and at the time the beach water was having pollution problems as in "full of shit".  Overall I think the Philippines has  some of it not the best beaches in the world.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Omgim: Interesting to note that both of your threads were selected for inclusion in the TD Weekly Report, which is sent out and includes some of the best and most interesting posts of the week. So, recognition, even though a mod screwed with your stuff. Well done and I hope you post more and don't let one mod ruin it for you!

----------


## bobo746

went the in the 80's when it was still slow & cheap,to many tourists  that has pushed the prices up,couldn's afford it now.

----------


## WujouMao

^ Ive never been there. But ive heard stories about if you dont like tourist places or over crowded beaches, dont head to Boracay. Im glad i never gone there and my suspicions are true now having seen those pics. Gah, deffo not for me

----------


## crocman

Was in Boracay for holy week 2011.Absolutely jam packed with tourists and loved every minute. Have holidayed in asia quite alot and hands down Boracay beats everywhere.Iunderstand that it is not everybodys' ideal spot but definetly my favourite.

----------


## swizzer2012

Boracay is a nice place for an outing. I hope I can go there someday.

----------


## crocman

I hope you go for more than an outing.Go for at least 3-4 days.Boracay can be anything you want.Expensive or cheap,noisy or quiet,crowded or deserted.Like anywhere,you get out what you put in.

----------


## twoheads2000

went with my Phil sweetheart and loved it .. Marzon Hotel (maybe 15 rooms) was at the uncrowded end of this beautiful groomed white sand beach, and our front room with a table outside was .. 10m from the beach .. the outdoor settting simple and lovely (I do not like tourist trap hotels which are in abundance in the middle, about a mile further down in Station 2). After the included breakfast, chairs and an umbrella were put out for us. Took a Phil outrigger sailboat around the island with a 60 yr old Phil captain and two boy crew for $60 .. my big splurge. Three hours of bliss + excitement, really flew sitting on the netting, low to the water. Yes the middle part os crowded with luxe hotels and even a mall of sorts. Yes a large number of the population lives in simple (I was going to say squalid) conditions just back from the beach about 1 km. Yes we encountered what my gf called natives (tiny people, wretched looking, all begging), but all in all, it was divine with glorious sunsets and lovely beach and super water. One complaint, so stupid: there was a local custom of building really elaborate sand castles with candles for lights, by young Phil boys. Now, no more .. realy a pity. Someone fell into a sand castle pit drunk at night and it is not allowed now .. maybe will return as it is a lovely art form.

----------


## omgim

> Omgim: Interesting to note that both of your threads were selected for inclusion in the TD Weekly Report, which is sent out and includes some of the best and most interesting posts of the week. So, recognition, even though a mod screwed with your stuff. Well done and I hope you post more and don't let one mod ruin it for you!


Appreciate Your post DK. The moods had kind of mucked it up for me but i'll get over it.

----------


## threadstone

Boracay is an excellent place to spend holidays.... although its kinda expensive but its worth it.

----------

